

Show HN: Wayzaway (Create and share personalized journeys) - newyorklenny
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/wayzaway

======
rt897
sounds like a cool idea.

~~~
newyorklenny
Thank you! We've been working on sharing and discovery of science knowledge
for 3 years. But our developers aren't molecular biologists and working on
abstract science problems is hard. So Wayzaway is an extension of "share &
discover" idea to everyday activity - our 10% side project.

